# 2010 Murano



## mbothman (Mar 19, 2019)

Just purchased a 2010 Murano from a dealership here in town. Within a few days, noticed there was a puddle under the vehicle. Turns out, my axle seal was leaking. Took it back to the dealership, they replaced the axle and the seal. Great. 
I was driving the vehicle today- now a new problem has started. From stop, it has a real hard time accelerating. It’s just acting like it’s getting zero power, I’ve got the gas pedal to the floor. After about 30 seconds, it’ll kick in and go. Driving, once accelerated, it has no problems- shifts fine, etc.
Please help! Any ideas what it could be? I’m taking it Thursday to an auto place in town, because I refuse to keep letting the dealership look at it. I just kind of want an idea on what to expect.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be any of a number of problems, such as a faulty throttle actuator assembly, faulty accelerator pedal position sensor or a fuel pressure issue. If the dealership is willing to cover the cost of the repair, I would recommend you take it back to them. If you are not happy with their service, contact Nissan's customer hotline, 1-800-NISSAN-1.


----------



## mbothman (Mar 19, 2019)

Unfortunately, I didn’t buy from a Nissan dealer. 
I took it to a local shop to have it looked at and they’re telling me it’s a transmission issue. 
I went back to the dealership from which I purchased and they’re sending it to a local guy they know that is going to give it another once over, apparently he specializes in foreign vehicles. 
I have to hold out hope it’s not the transmission. I really can’t afford that thrown in my lap at the moment. 

Thank you for your reply!


----------

